# Need Photoshop Help



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

I use Adobe Photoshop CS2 and I was wondering how you guys made the cat pictures look smooth and kind of cartoon-ish?

Here is an example of what I mean, done by ForJazz.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Tabassco....It is funny you ask! LOL!!! :lol: 
I asked ForJazz the same question and as hard as I try...
I just cant get that glassy look that she gets with her work.
She is definatly ~~1 Super Talented Gal~~


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*I'm sitting here scratching my head look all over PSCS for a button that can do that, I eventually gave up and decided to ask. :lol: Members have some really nice effects in the graphics practice thread. :lol: *


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well...I can try to tell you what she told me.
Since I use PaintShop....I cant get it the same.
I know that she uses the soften brush and brushes on the animals cheeks and foreheads...kind of like petting the fur with a small soft brush.
Then to define some areas she will do the same with a burn brush.
You gotta zoom in to do it I think.

Ok....now when she reads this she might laugh at me if I got it all wrong.

I love her ability to add such depth in the sigs....
everynow and then I get one to turn out like that...but 
alot of my stuff lacks dimension and just look 'flat'...
All I can do is keep practicing!


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*8O 8O I think I will stick with my 'flat' images :lol: Here is one I recently did for someone on another forum and I LOVE it, I wish it were mine...  I wanted to use ForJazzs' technique for this sig, that is why I posted this question. *


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Dawn, of course I wouldn't laugh at you! You know what I was talking about -- I think you had it right. 

I do use the blur brush, I play with the settings a lot so that I don't end up blurring the whole image. I change the size and opacity of the brush. Then I "pet" the fur like dawn said. I zoom in so that I can easily see where it's the most pixelated and fix it that way. Then yep -- I go around the photo and enhance the shadows with the burn brush. 

I tend to cut carefully around the animal so that there is no white or black space around the edges. Then I choose colors for behind it that will accent the animal even more. Sometimes I add shadows and sometimes I add light, depending on what I think will look better. At least...I try. 

I'm not sure if you were referring to the background as well, but I don't really use tubes or other images for backgrounds -- I make almost all of mine from scratch so I'd need to know exactly which one in order to tell you how I did it.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Tabassco....Claire and Rebel look very good!

Now if my memory serves me correctly...
those are Brandy's dogs...


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

BoscosMum said:


> Now if my memory serves me correctly...
> those are Brandy's dogs...


*Yes ma'am! 8)  *


----------



## Shivvy (May 9, 2004)

For Jazz definately is very talented with her work. I absolutely adore my sigs that she made for me.

I have tried on several occasions to make my own but they don't compare at all.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Yeah Dawn and Cagnes are right up there with her, they are AMAZING!*


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I dont consider myself even close to ForJazz in talent,
I have a LONG way to go! 
I am learning more everday....but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*Ack don't say that, you are VERY good. cagnes is awesome and ForJazz is nice, mine are yucky :lol: *


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Tabassco said:


> *Ack don't say that, you are VERY good. cagnes is awesome and ForJazz is nice, mine are yucky :lol: *


Thank you very much for the compliment, you are way too kind! :lol: ForJazz is in a totally different league, she's an inspiration for all of us wanabes... lol!

Tabassco, I've seen what you can do & you are *very* good... I love your work! Definitely not yucky! :sad


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You guys are too sweet. And you're not right. haha -- but if I were you I would take that as a huge compliment that this thread was dug up after being OVER a month old -- just to add that comment about you. Wow...interesting.  When it showed up in my email notification I thought "what? I can't remember posting in any photoshop help threads lately..."


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

Forjazz you do have some amzing siggs!


----------

